# Serbian (BCS): Tek danas (SP/EN)



## Anna_A

How I would say 'tek danas' on English?  ( o quizas en español)?
 Tek danas sam otišla u poštu da se informišem..

My try:  Just today I went in post office to get informations..

Español- mi intento:
 Ya no que hoy fui en correo para informarme.


----------



## sokol

The problem of translation to English is what tense to choose; here in Serbian you use perfective past tense - and I am not quite sure "how" close to the present moment that would be:

- Just now I was at the post office to get information.
(If for example you just came back from there; no need to use "today" then.)

- But I already was at to the post office today to get information!
(This if you would like to express that you already were at the PO - most likely to occur if someone would ask you to go there again, for some reason.)

- I already went to the post office earlier today to get the information.
(This most likely to answer if someone asks you wether you have been at the PO already to get whatever information you need.)

All this, of course, from a non-native speaker - so take them as my best shots at it. 
The thing is that you should translate "tek danas" according to context - the straight-forward literal translation "just today" might not fit in some cases, or might not be the best choice. 

With Spanish you should use "ha sido" and not "fui" as it happened today - at least for Peninsular (European) Spanish; in LA Spanish "fui" could be acceptable; also I am not sure if "ya no que hoy" is correct, but my Spanish is too poor to suggest anything better.


----------



## Anna_A

Thank you..but what I really would like to get translation for is that first part of sentences- Tek danas..
Because my situation is not noone of this 3 situations..my situation is that I already had to go to post office few days ago to get some informations, so  I can sent something to this friend.. So I want to let know(and apologise at same time to my friend) that I went today at post office(and I should had done it earlier)- we say that- TEK DANAS.
I would actually  need this in spanish,but I know that really few people in former Yugoslavia speak Spanish,so I hope to get translation in English and then will be easier to find out how to translate it in Spanish.


----------



## Anna_A

And hey Sokol,little feed back for you :

Just now I was at the post office to get information.
Baš sad sam bila u pošti da se informišem..

But I already was at to the post office today to get information!
Ali već sam bila danas u pošti da se informišem..

I already went to the post office earlier today to get the information.
(This most likely to answer if someone asks you wether you have been at the PO already to get whatever information you need.)
Da već sam otišla danas u poštu da se informišem.


----------



## sokol

Well, "tek" means "just now, right now" - and combined with "danas", in your specific context, I would translate it rather as "only today", like in the following sentence:

Sorry, I went to the post office only today to get the (necessary) information.
(I wouldn't leave out "sorry"; or: )
Sorry, I managed to go to the post office only today to get the information.

Again, in this specific context, I don't see a "straightforward" translation from Serbian to English - it depends on how you formulate.
As for Spanish - sorry, I can't help here (but we _do _have some proficient Spanish speakers here ).


----------



## phosphore

To my opinion, "tek danas" is "not until today".


----------



## sokol

phosphore said:


> To my opinion, "tek danas" is "not until today".


Which is, I think, the same as "only today" as used by me above - but "only today" takes this meaning only if used like that, so your suggestion of "not until today" certainly is a better stand-alone-version.


----------



## musicalchef

I can't think of anything like "not until today" that makes sense in Spanish.  Maybe you could do something like, "Today, I finally went to the post office to get information?"

"El día de hoy, por fin fui a la oficina de correos para obtener información."  ("El día de hoy" adds a bit more emphasis than simply "hoy," it literally means "the day of today")


----------



## musicalchef

Or try "hoy mismo fui..."  (means "just today," or "today, this same day")


----------



## Anna_A

Thank you all so much


----------



## SweetCherry

Only today did I manage to go to the post office to get the information.
(Presuming that the emphasis is on you not having the time to do it before today).


----------



## Anna_A

Oh really- Only today *did I *manage to go... -it's correct like that? Not maybe- Only today I did manage... Did I (inversion) - I feel like question..well ok , I'm looking forward to day when I will feel English correct one day  lol.. Thank you


----------



## nexy

Anna_A said:


> Oh really- Only today *did I *manage to go... -it's correct like that? Not maybe- Only today I did manage... Did I (inversion) - I feel like question..well ok , I'm looking forward to day when I will feel English correct one day  lol.. Thank you


 
Yes, it is correct with inversion.


En cuanto a lo de arriba (aunque no creo que te sirva ya que ha pasado mucho tiempo desde que hiciste la pregunta):

Hoy mismo/por fin he ido a la oficina de correos a informarme/obtener informacion.

Es la traduccion mas cercana que se me ha ocurrido.


----------



## Anna_A

Muchas gracias..de todas maneras es bien para mi español


----------



## Sanja1

Como han dicho antes, la mejor forma sería: *Hoy mismo* (me) he ido a la oficina de correos para tener información.


----------



## Anna_A

Gracias gracias


----------

